# Locking Block Question



## rlskill1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought a match barrel from firedragon for a 92FS, but need to have a locking block installed. Where is a good place to purchase one? Is this a gunsmith repair?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't help ya on where to buy the block, but removing one should be fairly easy - It just depends. Some people say that theirs come right out. I tried to take mine out, and it would not come out - at least not w/o using a mallet.

Check e-bay - and there is a site where U can order Beretta parts. I am sure someone will post it up for U.


----------



## rlskill1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Success*

I finally got my locking block to wiggle free with a little effort. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ok, great to hear it


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Go to Beretta's website. They'll send any spare part for your 92. I think they charged me around $8 for a new locking block and retaining pin, and I recieved it quickly.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Dave Olhasso for Beretta parts*

Try Dave Olhasso at olhasso.com for Beretta parts for the 92/96 and Cougar. I have an extended mag release ordered for my Cougar as the 92/96 Elite II will work in it. Never understood why Beretta made such a short mag release button. The Elite II is much better and would not have cost 1/2 cent more to make in bulk. He has Elite II hammers as well and other items like locking blocks. Orders from him always arrive within 10 days so far. I am still waiting on 4 additional MDS mags from Beretta ordered around the first of May. In fairness they projected a July ship date. Other items will take quite awhile as well is you read their stated lead times. Enjoy your new Beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Brownell's and Midwest Gun Works are authorized Beretta part retailers as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U do realize that the original thread was started 5 years ago?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention, I do now, thanks.


----------

